# 29 gallon pallifina build



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For my 16th wedding anniversary I got a 29 gallon! The tank came with a glass canopy sans plastic strip, handle on wrong side, a Nat Geo LED ( Seems kinda dim), stand and a HOB filter. Plans for this is exactly what I said in the title. I have a lovely pr of betta Pallifina, who are currently in my 14 gallon, just hanging out. So they will get the upgrade. The Ocellata will be moving to the 14 since even though they are larger, much less active, giving the patoti the run of the 40 hex. Rebuilds on all those coming eventually. 


Now, I recently redid the sand in the 40 breeder, giving me a ton of black blasting sand, which will go in here. Missing will be wood since I will have to find some. And plants * Ahem JC, Cough Hack* 

For now here is a photo of the tank. Not a fan of the blue backgrounds, but would like to see some of you post your own fw with the blue, so i can see if i like it. LOL.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Wow, what a nice gift for you. I like the blue although without proper scaping, it could be a bit much. Is the color permanent? With a good light and plants, it should do just great. Maybe go with lighter colored fish. Keep us posted with pics if you can.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its the plastic background. Other side is black. So glad it isnt painted LOL


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I had blue on the 37. Love it very very much. the green/blue contrast well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tank today  Just moved the pallifinas in. Male released a brood of about 30 fry, who are in a breeder box. They seem happy with the setup.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am assuming pallifinas are a type of betta?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You are indeed correct!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

How do you get the water wisteria to grow for you? I have tried 3 times and it dissapered.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

bury at lease one nodule in the substrate and add good light. fertilizer tablets will help as will any other fertilizer. I don't have any trouble with it. I have to prune it back on occasion or it will grow out of the tanks.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

big b said:


> How do you get the water wisteria to grow for you? I have tried 3 times and it dissapered.


I'm actually curious how you killed it. I finally removed it because I got tired of keeping it under control.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Hey Bev, where's the FTS so that I can ID your plants for you?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some are in soe tanks and some in others! 

I did find one was wallichii yes? and rotundifolia? There is only three I need help with and I will snap pics for you here in just a few


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

jccaclimber2 said:


> I'm actually curious how you killed it. I finally removed it because I got tired of keeping it under control.


I don't know......*question I planted it and I left it floating. I even left it floating in a bare bottom tank, it still dissapered. I planted it in a tank with no other plants, it still dissapered. I don't know how it does this. I don't even remember seeing it dying, it didn't turn brown at ALL.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Some are in soe tanks and some in others!
> 
> I did find one was wallichii yes? and rotundifolia? There is only three I need help with and I will snap pics for you here in just a few


Yep.



big b said:


> I don't know......*question I planted it and I left it floating. I even left it floating in a bare bottom tank, it still dissapered. I planted it in a tank with no other plants, it still dissapered. I don't know how it does this. I don't even remember seeing it dying, it didn't turn brown at ALL.


Seems unlikely, but not enough light? Something in the tank that might eat it?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I think it could have been not enough light. Also none of my fish eat plants, they may nibble on it but they won't........ I just thought of something. I had close to 50 mystery snails in the tank (don't ask why) when I put the plants in. Do you think that the mystery snails could have ate it?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> I think it could have been not enough light. Also none of my fish eat plants, they may nibble on it but they won't........ I just thought of something. I had close to 50 mystery snails in the tank (don't ask why) when I put the plants in. Do you think that the mystery snails could have ate it?


Lets call it a "Mystery" as to why the plants disappeared. lol :wink2:

And I have no clue, but I have had ALL my water lettuce die, best I can figure is the 14 inch Pleco ate it all, starting with the roots...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

If that pleco is 14 inch then I would imagine that when he wants salad, he's gonna get his salad one way or another.
Also we are getting a tad bit off topic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eh I dont mind. 

here are two of the plats I need IDed. Sorry i have been in pretty bad pain with my shoulder and back so pics are a little late. 

I love the leaves on the first one. Very neat!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

crypt pontederiifolia and I'm not 100% sure. The small leafed one was labelled as a bacopa when my friend got it, but looks a lot more like a lloydiella to me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah. Neat crypt! Love the leaf size


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome build, bev!


----------

